# My new CRS



## aquafever (Oct 1, 2006)

sharing...


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for sharing! What moss is that in the bag?


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

*WHY*, are they in a bag?


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

Maybe he just got them and it was easier to take pictures of them in the bag (he got them in) instead of in his tank.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I see some good S-SS grade CRS.


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

Very nice
Thanks for sharing. YOu must be so excited!


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

theteh said:


> Thanks for sharing! What moss is that in the bag?


:lol: That was the 1st thing I thought too!


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

umm looks like java moss?


----------



## aquafever (Oct 1, 2006)

hinomaru


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Gorgeous shrimp....i'm totally jealous. :fish:


----------



## aquafever (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Really awesome shrimps...

I wonder how many is the cost for this kind of shrimps???


----------



## aquafever (Oct 1, 2006)

*Just got it tonite*

Just got it tonite


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Please tell us what type of moss are in your pictures.

Thanks for the pictures


----------

